# Saturday 21st Dec CRUISE & PUB LUNCH



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

After "talking" to NuTTs we thought a good idea would be to have a simple cruise through the Trough of Bowland and locality plus have a pub lunch on Saturday 21st Dec. Details :

Cruise : Trough of Bowland+
Pub Lunch : The Moorcock Inn, near Clitheroe (Trough of Bowland)

Start location and time TBC when I gauge responses, probably kick-off around 10am though or perhaps earlier for bacon butties somewhere if anyone's interested. Please confirm your ideal start time and where your starting point is (ie. where are you driving to the cruise from)...

The Moorcock car park is a great location for TTC/R pictures as it overlooks the valley...

Look forward to the responses...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll be there ;D ;D ;D
Coming from Leeds to Grannies for morning butties and a cup o' char.........


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yep. Pop me down for this one ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

where the hell is this place then? Is it up north again...while northern people live..and it is all cold and wet and gloomy? ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

It's in the warm belly of East Lancashire ish (Trough of Bowland that is) where there are rolling hills and superb bends, if you prefer the flat rugged concrete of the south then never mind ;D  LOL


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V:

Only wet & gloomy if you turned up ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Evening all
If anybody would like to call in here for Bacon Butties and a cuppa then just let me have numbers.
You are welcome.
LOL Granny :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well count me in Granny (wondered when you were gonna ask ;D). I'll have 2 crispy smoked back please. You'd better get the pot on lass ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nobody's asked me :'(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anymore interest? :-/ Come on, we never have any Northern meets, so get yer sen dressed up, the TT waxed and come along for a cruise and lunch.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Nutts
Looks like 
Moro
Tourself 
W7 PMC 
ME & Hubby
TTotal ??? ???
We will have to ask Daniela
A small but select gathering.
Any more For Anymore ??? ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Where's your nearest station ? Or can I claim a chauffeur under warranty ? :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Is that a notice of intended cancellation


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Caroll, no course not and dont look at me like that !
Its that I'm not sure if Mr Plod will let me drive up yet :-/ But If I can, nowt will stop misen from cummin upt North ! ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

When did you decide that i needed extra "L" in my name ;D
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;DIs that better :-*
I have cleaned out Megan's (g/daughter) Wendy house, so can sleep 6 more.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Because you can go to 'ell ! 

Only jokin Grany ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey Everybody! Sounds like we're on, like you say a small but perfectly formed gathering 

Could still get some more but if not let's go for it anyway. As I'm a relative newbie I'm not sure who everyone is so I'm looking forward to putting a few faces to names (maybe I'll regret it afterwards  )! LOL

Anyways, anyone got a preference for start time, sounds like we're possibly meeting at Granny's? Thanks! ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Meet at 10am Leave at 10.30 after butties and char. Lunch early afternoon.

What you think?

PS I know there are a few Leeds boys out there....come out and play with your TT instead of your PS2 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

> Meet at 10am Leave at 10.30 after butties and char. Lunch early afternoon.
> 
> What you think?
> 
> PS I know there are a few Leeds boys out there....come out and play with your TT instead of your PS2 ;D ;D ;D


Sounds like a good plan, I'll be in touch nearer the time to sort out final arrangements...looking forward to it!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Moro & others
The story so far is meet at mine Bacon Butties & cuppa's, then nice little drive up Pendle(Cameras at the ready), Then i know a very nice Ice Cream shop proper homemade not that tom & jerry shit.
On to Downham very nice countryside, then Trough bowland.
Lunch will be somwhere during this lot.
What do you think of it so far.
Leave It. ;D ;D ;D
Granny :-* :-*
P.S meet up at about 10am


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Granny, I have taken the Friday off to clean up and pack etc and get up to you, is there still the Wendy House, Garage or wood shed to kip in ?
Could you send me directions from the hot and sunny South.

The Moor Cock Inn...is this a wind up ? ;D ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How far from stafford is the Cock Inn Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Jonah, you'd better turn up, I'd like a photo of our 2 WOW's together !!

So.....how far's the Cock iNN then ?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John
Youll not find Granny at the moorcock!
Me and Rob went to check it out ,Nice place thats all i could find in its favour.
Food not up to the mark served by the Lady from Acorn Antiqiues.
Am on to researching lunch venue.
By the way you have IM.
LOL GRANNY


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The day is getting closer, how are we looking for fixing the deatils on this one ...any one... I got a long drive up from Southampton, have booked off the time specially so need to get organised.

Over to you ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A very cautious "maybe" from me. But I'm out on the 19th, 20th and 22nd so may just want to put my feet up


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody else turning up ? Has this died off


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi John
I am back in the land of the living.
Right is this 21st on or not?????????
Paul, Mark, Morro,answers please.
John are you coming to my house the night befor?????
Daniela it would be lovely to see you if you can make it. But i appreciate you are a bit hecktic at pres.
Love GRANNY.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Granny, 
Nice Holiday ?( )
Yes if thats still ok, leaving England Friday lunchtime, can you iM me a map ? 
Thanks :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Still on for me. Can't wait!

Looks like we might have half a doz TT's coming.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Straight over a roundabout"

Ah thats why we have 4WD !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NuTTs /Carol, so who else is meeting up, any birds (apart from Carol that is he says quickly , knowing which side of bread he has buttered !) :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Directions to grannies.
Send me I.M


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats better lass ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks it's turning from a "very cautious maybe" into a "more positive maybe"; perhaps even into a "sort of likely"
Can I butter the barm cakes? or fry the bacon??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"the barm cakes"

????????????????

Is that made from German Custar :d ?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Daniela
These x yorksire types call Barm Cakes Bread cakes.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aye, bloody rite we do , by eckerslike !
On Ilkley Moor en all ! :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mancunians call them Barm cakes :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: German custard is called Vanillie Sauce ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Lancastrians call em Tea Cakes, or the flat ones Barm Cakes.
Will have to find out if folk want there bacon on Barm Tea or Bread Cakes, Fried Grilled Butter Marg , who would think so many questions for the simply Bacon Butty.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Maybe Bacon Butty with Vanillie Sauce ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll just check my passport (and my central locking )

and I'll need room for the trailor !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't you fit the trailer into the boot TTotal? You can drop it off at our house: VERY safe here


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes, I'm still on for this.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got it marked off in the old diary & unless anything really annoying happens then i'll be there at 10am.

Only about 30mins from my gaf, so i should be able to find it OK, but come to think of it, directions would probably help.

Carol, are you gonna IM directions & your address nearer the time?

Looking forward to a hoon round Bowland.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So it looks like

TTotal (John)
CarolsTT (Carol)
MoroTTC (Dave)
W7PMC (Paul)
NuTTs (Mark)
A3DFU - Nearly  (Daniela)

Any more? We MUST have more Northern owners than this..... Even John is making a 500+ mile roundtrip!!!

So the plan is?

Meet: 10am at Carols for mug o' char & bacon barms, teacakes, breadrolls or sarny (Carol to IM directions...)
Big Hoon: around Bowland
Stop somewhere for the obligatory photos ;D
Lunch: where did we decide? or are we gonna play it by ear?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

PLEASE CAN YOU ALL LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE BRINGING PARTENERS.
Need to know for the catering.
TA v much Carol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Just me Granny, many thanks Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Partner, yes, Carol ;D 
where is the kitchen, please?? Shall I get the Barm cakes and the Vanillie Sauce while you get the bacon??
Do you want me to get some chocolate as well??


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Daniela 
Thanks for the offer but have got everything in hand.
By then i may be eating , only on Yoghurts twice a day, at pres.
I might let you help make the cuppa's. 
Lookin forwards to it hope it goes off.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Carol love,

Shall I bring me own bacon and tea bag?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Mark 
think i can run to a bit of bacon & t bag.
But bring your own cow for the milk.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*lol*

I'll have to leave the cow in the field, 'cos it would make a real mess of the passenger seat, Granny ;D

I'll bring some Yorkshire water though, because we know it makes better tea.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You cheeky young whippersnapper


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry Gran ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carol,
shall I bring the sugar then   8)
oh ... and: milk is safe in my boot now: I bougth a rubber boot tray for Â£18 today! It only needed a little trimming: no more probs with spilled milk ;D ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We are going to go and drive the route i have in mind ,tommorrow.
I am thinking of trying to keep driving to daylight hours.
Thought that after leaving here we could have little drive then grab a cuppa, then another drive and on to pub we know for lunch about 2ish.
Then drive back towards mine befor departing.
If the wether is kind then there should be some nice piccy opportunities.Also there are some nice roads.
Will try and check for those nasty cameras on route.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Gran! ;D

PS I might be bringing a mate with me.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

No problem, Let me know for sure on Thursday please.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I will do that Gran ;D


----------



## Bully (Sep 26, 2002)

This isn't too far for me and i would like to come and put a few faces to names. I'm not 100% sure if i can make the 10am start but please let me know which pub you are going to for lunch and what time you expect to get there and I'll try my best to be there.
I have an engagement at 2pm in the Colne area which isn't too far away so i could meet up with you first.

Bully.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great, another !


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Bully
We are hoping to be at pub at 2pm
Derby Arms at Thornley by Wheatley


----------



## Bully (Sep 26, 2002)

This may be too late for me as i have to be in Colne for 2pm. If you are hoping to set off at 10:30am will you be stopping for a cuppa somewhere in between.

Bully.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bully,
no excuses now: cumon  names to faces or vice versa ;D
Even Ron will get up from in front of the telly (so he said anyway!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dani, you still up ?


----------



## Bully (Sep 26, 2002)

See you all there 

Bully.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lets hope the weather plays nicely for us on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting some new people (even NuTTs )

Daniela: If you want, i could meet you on the M6 & mini convoy to Carol's?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

MAJOR NEWS.
Right we have done a test drive,(thats truer than you know).
I need to ask are you talkers or drivers cos Plod (rob) says its a drivers drive.
Defo a good one.Bring your gloves youll need them.
We have found a quaint little run off approx 70mls
Starting at mine after bacon butties and a cuppa we leave at 10.45 no later, bit of a hoony rd first then holy poo it gets good,(daniela will be proud of me).
then its ok then more poo then another hoony rd then a cuppa frayed neves and that.
1/2 hr break , back on road very picuresque ha ha . If i say SLOW i bl***y mean Slow ok onwards superb scenes , Round here some where you need to watch your bits, OUCH. We will be stopping at a nice pub we know near Longridge for lunch at about 2pm.
We will split food bill by however many of us there are.
Think that is the fairest and easiest way to do it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lots of poo then Granny ? Must be all the excitement!
Remember cameras!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

There are no Penguins in Greece.
Silly Boy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There are, you have to look in the fridge silly, or they will melt ! ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Thank you that better :-* :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm thinking of attending this meet on sat if spaces and enough butties available,alot will depend on how i feel as i am out on the Friday but plan a quiet one ;D
so where exactly are you starting from so i can get an idea of travelling time to the start point also anyone travelling up the M6 fancy meeting up at J14


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Carol, can you send me an IM ( and Jonah) of how to get there, thanks !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

>>,(daniela will be proud of me). <<
I will be proud of you alright, Carol ;D

But will you permit a miserly little Corsa 1.2 ??? that'll be my courtesy car from Thursday until I get mine back :-/ 
But then again, we might take Ron's A6


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Daniela 
You would be welcome on a push bike.
We might also have another driver might be in Lexus or if all goes ok he will have proper car by Saturday.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Carol,

It will just be me next Sat. No wife, no friend.

How many cars do we have confirmed now?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Add me to ur list as a definate now 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Your added.
Mine at 10am Ok
If you need directions then IM me.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I did and u did back thanks looking forward to it ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Mark 
we have
Youself
Me & rob
TTotal
W7PMC &Partener
Morro
JONAH
Daniela & Ron All being well
Bully
Bullys MateHoping to have TT by Sat otherwise he's in a Lexus.
However Bully wont be able to do the drive got to be somwhere else.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cool Gran 8). Thanks for doing all this.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Daniela and Ron for defo: just not sure which car or push bike  :-/


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Think i better go buy a pig.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Think i better go buy a pig.


Buy a pig !LOL ;D

Have you got enough room in the house for 98 bacon butty scoffin TTers ? ;D

Dont forget the HP sauce ! Its vital for full enjoyment !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Add me to ur list as a definate now 8)


Hurray the full WOW team are there !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looking like it will be a good show ;D  ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

W7
I hope it will be a enjoyable day.
I havent organised anything like this befor.
Just hope nothin happens to spoil the day.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

W7
I hope it will be a enjoyable day.
I havent organised anything like this befor.
Just hope nothin happens to spoil the day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You are doing just fine, Carol


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

will the bacon be back bacon?smoked? grilled or fryed as i do have to watch my figure 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Johna
Tell you what i'll watch your figure you can watch mine .
then it doesnt matter
It will be oven cooked back bacon on barm cakes, with or without sauce.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Now there's an offer what are these barm thingy's anything like muffens


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Barm cakes , bread cakes t cakes, muffins batch buns . ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

These Lancastrians have strange words for bread Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Remember the War of the Roses, the White Roses won I think !

YORKSHIRE RULES OK ! 

Wots wrong with good old white doorsteps ! ;D

With HP sauce of course.(Any melted cheese on mine ? If so Wensleydale naturally)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll do a mega-shop on Thursday (well as mega as fits into a little Corsa :-/)
What shall I buy for Saturday???
Wenslydale, doorsteps, mortar. A cement mixer as well??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good strong Yorkshire Tea, in an enamel mug , oooh !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Won't
"tea, Earl Grey, hot" do :


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Could have sworn that the Reds won that particular battle  ;D

Carol, you're doing a top job & i'm well looking forward to Saturday. Not sure if i've already asked, but do i need to bring anything with me to contribute? Just looked at the 5day forecast and it reckons rain & thunderstorms on Saturday. My experience of the BBC weather is that it usually turns out to be the complete opposite, so brilliant sunshine should be the order of the day 8) 8).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Could have sworn that the Reds won that particular battle  ;D
> 
> Carol, you're doing a top job & i'm well looking forward to Saturday. Not sure if i've already asked, but do i need to bring anything with me to contribute? Just looked at the 5day forecast and it reckons rain & thunderstorms on Saturday. My experience of the BBC weather is that it usually turns out to be the complete opposite, so brilliant sunshine should be the order of the day 8) 8).


I agree Carol!!!!

And just let us know whether we should bring anything at all. And a thought had just occured to me, us northerners REALLY know how to do a meet. The southerners go to the pub, whilst WE meet at Grans for bacon butties. TOP JOB! ;D

Let all hope for sunshine : :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sunday... South TT meet Hertford..PUB

Monday... South TT meet Godalming PUB

Weds ... South TT meet Kneesworth PUB

Frid ..... North TT meet Grannies
Sat... North TT meet Grannies

Next weekend South TT Meet Porker Run PUB

See the differance ( Done 87,000 miles now in 10 weeks !  Do I get a prize for the most miles done to meets ? Gotta dash ...engines still running !.....


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We have put together all the route maps and directions.
I only made one mistake .
I put at the T jnc Straight on  
Silly me or words to that effect.
I am gettin bit nervous now , i hope you all have a good time.
We might also have davidg joining us, so the numbers of TT's and corsas are looking good.
Locally forcast for roud here is so so., supposed to be getting milder towards weekend.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Carol

Stop bloody worrying woman! The fact that you're making Tea and Bacon butties will make the weekend meet fantastic whether or not we actually do any driving!!

And thanks for taking the time to organise it.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

yeah chill woman 8) They day will be fine i'm sure as long as TTotals reading my number plate ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grrrrrreat job, Carol   :-*
We'll leave the Corsa for the "TT thieves" ??? ??? ??? and take the A6 instaed ;D ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Good idea.
Do you want the ninja apso to sit guard.
Or i could lend you the killer tom cat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carol,
will this killer tom be nice to out pussy cat???
She is 15 years already!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Johah, calm down old chap, leave the aggression for the karting !(Yes I will be reading your plate but it will be IN MY MIRROR)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh err fisty cuffs.
I would suggest that you watch the roads. ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stand by Carol, a pair of WOWs on the way. See you Friday evening !


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

See you all tommorrow.
10am at the latest.
1st breakfast sitting 9.45.
;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We'll set off 8:45am tomorrow; just have to see how fast the A6 will go  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As the song says "I'lllllllllll be there" : : ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry people couldnt make it due to bloody city-link parcel carriers,took thurs and fri off to wait for it never arrived so had to drive 60 miles to collect on Sat.
appolergies to everyone


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Huge, massive, gigantic big thank you to Granny (CAROLSTT) for organising such a superb day.

As we all already know, these events/meets/drives are only a success if the people that organise & attend, make it a success. TODAY WAS A RESOUNDING SUCCESS ;D ;D ;D

The thought & effort that Carol put into today's meet/drive was a total joy to experience.

I'll let someone else write up about the drive & Mark (aka NuTTs) should have some good photos to post.

Thanks again Carol & to everyone that came. You all have a great Xmas & the best of luck in 2003. See you all again real soon ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

WhooopppppeeeeeeeHoooooooonn ;D

Thanks Carol and Rob!!!!! Mega great day. Enjoyed myself hugely!!!!1 ;D ;D ;D ;D

And thanks David for let me through all the time.....   

And NO brake fade ;D ;D

As Paul said, if someone writes up the day, I'll post some pics, if my shaking hand and the fog allowed any good photos.... ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh and whomever kindly writes up today..... don't forget the WRC rally stages.... tarmac, gravel, ice....... : :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fog, what fog, NuTTs ???
I just couldn't see anything


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts you mean...tamac....gravel.....ice.....black ice....white ice....ice....and just a bit of ice


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Carol and Rob,

Best 600 odd miles so far! a very warm thank you to you both for an amazing effort and all of the time and trouble you both took to ensure that everything went smoothly.

Great to meet some of the TT ers that I've been bantering with all this time.

This was JUST how I believe the events should be !

Lets have more like it around the country.


----------

